# Canon Awarded the Third Most US Patents



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/canon-awarded-the-third-most-us-patents/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/01/canon-awarded-the-third-most-us-patents/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>TOKYO, January 15, 2014</b> — Canon Inc. again ranked first among Japanese companies and third overall for the number of U.S. patents awarded in 2013, according to the latest ranking of preliminary patent results issued by IFI CLAIMS Patent Services on January 14, 2014.</p>
<p>Canon actively promotes the globalization of its business and places great value on obtaining patents overseas, carefully adhering to a patent-filing strategy that pursues patents in essential countries and regions while taking into consideration the business strategies and technology and product trends unique to each location. Among these, the United States, with its many high-tech companies and large market scale, represents a particularly important region in terms of business expansion and technology alliances.</p>
<p><b>Canon U.S. patent ranking among Japanese companies 2005 – 2013</b></p>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><b>Year</b></td>
<td><b>Ranking*</b></td>
<td><b>Patents</b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2013</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>3,825</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2012</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>3,179</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2011</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,813</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2010</td>
<td>1st (4th)</td>
<td>2,551</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2009</td>
<td>1st (4th)</td>
<td>2,200</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2008</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,107</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2007</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>1,983</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2006</td>
<td>1st (3rd)</td>
<td>2,367</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2005</td>
<td>1st (2nd)</td>
<td>1,828</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p>* Number in parenthesis represents Canon’s ranking among all companies</p>
<p>Canon prizes its corporate DNA of placing a high priority on technology. And with regard to research and development results, the company actively promotes the acquisition of patent rights in accordance with the management direction of the Canon Group and technology trends while conducting thorough pre-application searches to raise the quality of applications. Through close cooperation between Canon’s technology and intellectual property divisions, the company aims to improve its technological capabilities while further enhancing its intellectual property rights.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 15, 2014)

Good news let's put those patents to work...


----------



## tiger82 (Jan 15, 2014)

This is a double edged sword. Patent development means the technology is advancing. Patent hoarding can stifle competition as ideas are patented and shelved for years to prevent others from developing the same idea.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 15, 2014)

Very good point! However, I think that would eventually come back to bite you eventually and is unwise.

JDW


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 15, 2014)

ewg963 said:


> Good news let's put those patents to work...



third most patents and third least new products


----------

